# making my 86 300zx N/A faster



## firedix (Sep 4, 2004)

so i got this 86 300zx and i want to make it fast, i'm concidering a jdm front end clip but that will run me like close to 3 grand. if anybody has any idea or tips it would be awesome

thanx


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

A turbo swap would be good no need for a JDM clip


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Electric fan, exhaust, intake, TB off the 89-90 240SX, Short shifter mod (PM me for directions, it's very easy),and drop all the weight you can. Those should come first. If you want to haul ass... Driver's side exhaust manifold, turbocharger, turbo ECU, intercooler, you will need a clutch (aftermarket) and some good ol' N2O. You can get a complete engine with turbo, injectors, and everything you need except the oil pan, and ECU for $550 plus shipping from www.soko.com


----------

